# source for 28' steel wheels?



## all riders (Dec 18, 2009)

anyone know where I can get new 28' wheels. Ive tried a few of the flying pigeon dealers around with no luck(have yet to try the L.A. distibutor) I was hoping someone else has already found a source for steel 28s


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 18, 2009)

You can use 700 mm rims instead. They are close in diameter. I guess it depends on what you are building.


----------



## sam (Dec 18, 2009)

Yellow Jersey used to carry them.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 18, 2009)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Rus Tea (Dec 19, 2009)

E-bay has got Flying Pigeons listed for $199 with free shipping.  Buy one, and take the rims and tires, then put a set of old 700cc's on the pigeon and sell it.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 22, 2009)

are you looking for 28" rims that take single tube tires?  If so Larry Lunz has them.


----------



## all riders (Dec 24, 2009)

nope. just regular old clinchers. thanks


----------



## pelletman (Dec 24, 2009)

Then listen to everyone else, not me.  Merry Christmas everyone..


----------



## zagar (Jan 18, 2010)

*I have a pair of 28" (635s). They look like the English Westwoods, I sandblasted & painted them silver this spring. $60 each if you want them. I also have the 28" Golden Boy white walls I ran on them yet I could add for $20 each.​*


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 18, 2010)

*try The Old Bicycle Company*

in uk they have them


----------



## pangloss (Jan 19, 2010)

If you haven't already, I'd try the L.A. flying pigeon distributor. 

http://flyingpigeon-la.com/

I'm pretty sure they have a pile of wheels there that aren't spoken for.

Troy


----------



## zagar (Jan 21, 2010)

Last I checked the Flying Pigeons were 32 spokes in front, 40 spokes in the rear. That'll lace up nicely to a 36 hole hubs


----------



## sensor (Jan 23, 2010)

look for old ralieghs....they had 28" clinchers and you can probably find them at yard sales or scrap yards


----------



## zagar (Jan 24, 2010)

Ralieghs also were 32 spokes in front, 40 spokes in the rear


----------



## Coreyk (Jan 24, 2010)

In the early 70s, a lot of the Raleigh-built bikes went to 36/36. 

Rigida still makes them in stainless steel, chromed steel  and in polished and black painted alloy. As far as I know, they *only* make a 36 hole rim in this size. 
The Flying Pigeons do a 36/40, according to Josef at FP-LA. 

Old Bicycle Co in the UK carries them; and I believe you can order them through Quality Bike Parts.

The guys at Flying Pigeon LA also are carrying Achielle, Batavus, Royal Gazelle, and soon, Pashley, all of which feature 28 x 1 1/2 wheels in their product lines. I bet they could set you up with a number of different options. I've not bought anything from them, but they are really friendly folks on the phone.

CK


----------



## Coreyk (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh, and Zagar-are those Dunlop Westwoods you've got for sale? 

CK


----------



## zagar (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not sure what they are. They were on a early teens Peerless progect I got at the KC swap last summer. I wanted the look of the wood with white tires back so I unlaced the hubs and put in the rim I made in back ground of picture.


----------



## all riders (Jan 25, 2010)

I just got rid of a raleigh tourist rod-braker from 1979-it had 28s on it but I just couldn't scavenge them from that bike--too nice and original. Interesting to me to find out (as I cleaned) that the rims were built by sturmey archer--didn't know they did that


----------

